# Sent in application to foster...



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, how exciting.

What area (s) are you interested in helping the Rescue?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

How wonderful! Good luck!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Mainly fostering but possibly helping with intakes and transports. Waiting for the home visit and hope to discuss the other aspects of what they do too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I use to help a GR Rescue in my state for a few years before they closed down. 

We were a small group, I did a variety of things. I answered the email acct., helped with Intake, did shelter pulls, temporary fostering, transports, home visits, dog evaluations, covered for the Adoption Coordinator when she went on Vacation. 

I really enjoyed it, I miss not being involved with a group. 

Enjoy it, it's lots of fun and you're doing something really great by helping the Goldens in need.


----------



## ServiceDogs (Apr 2, 2013)

Congratulations. Make sure to post when you get your first foster


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Mayve said:


> So I just sent in an application the other day to work with a local GR foster and am pretty excited. I still have to go through the process but really hoping they will approve me! I decided to do this for many reasons, most importantly because I feel the need to give to the less fortunate dogs out there.
> I'm a bit nervous but very excited to help these wonderful dogs! Here's to hoping it all goes smoothly!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Congratulations! I have fostered and transported for GRRoW and it's been wonderful. No sure if that's the group you've applied to but either way you're doing a wonderful thing and will have fun.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Not sure if the rescue allows you to say who..... I know there are other areas they need volunteers for...I am hoping to make baby steps and see where I might be a good fit in other areas as well. Since Sage is only 9 months and as yet unspayed...waiting till her first bday...I was concerned they might not let me foster but we shall see. I did let them know and am waiting to hear from the coordinater for training. I am so hoping this works out I have a ton of love to give to these furbabies!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Niw I am just waiting on training and home inspection. No idea when this will happen but hopefully soon.....;-)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Good luck! I hope it works out. Dog rescues need all the help they can get.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

I hope it happens really soon for you-you will be wonderful!
Please let us know!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I have my home visit and training on Thursday. The guy coming seems awesome. I am so excited....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hope it all works out!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh Bless you...what a great heart you have.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I have been approved! I am so excited! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations and thank you for doing this. Can you say if you will be with Grrow or Waagr? My Harley was a Waagr rescue. I want and hope to adopt another rescue -- I'm close but just not there yet. I look at both sites a couple of times every day 
Maybe our paths will cross!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Mayve said:


> I have been approved! I am so excited!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Congrats! It's wonderful work that you'll be doing.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

KathyL said:


> Congratulations and thank you for doing this. Can you say if you will be with Grrow or Waagr? My Harley was a Waagr rescue. I want and hope to adopt another rescue -- I'm close but just not there yet. I look at both sites a couple of times every day
> Maybe our paths will cross!


It's with GRRoW! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Congrats! It's wonderful work that you'll be doing.


I am so excited to do it too.....there are so many Goldens in need!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Well we just might cross paths since I am seeing more dogs on Grrow and I'm really impressed with the website updates they do on their fosters.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! I hope you enjoy it. I envy those who can foster. I think that I would be a failure because I would want to keep them all!!!


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Congratulations and thank you!! It can be frustrating, heartbreaking, gratifying and more than anything...wonderful....you'll love it, I bet.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

SandyK said:


> Congrats!!! I hope you enjoy it. I envy those who can foster. I think that I would be a failure because I would want to keep them all!!!


Lol...one of the questions they asked is are we thinking abt adopting one. Honestly if the right dog came along.....yes....but mostly we just want to be part of the solution and provide for these precious dogs and see them in a permanant home where they can live out their days with love and respect. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

Of course if you fall in love with your foster, you'll adopt.
Maybe they asked that question, because they're afraid to lose you as a foster.
Perhaps it might be good to say yes you would adopt, if the right dog comes along, but would still foster for them.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Mayve
> 
> Of course if you fall in love with your foster, you'll adopt.
> Maybe they asked that question, because they're afraid to lose you as a foster.
> Perhaps it might be good to say yes you would adopt, if the right dog comes along, but would still foster for them.


Karen,

That's what I told them...I don't think tbey had a right or wrong answer but that they were curious!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Mayve
> 
> Of course if you fall in love with your foster, you'll adopt.
> Maybe they asked that question, because they're afraid to lose you as a foster.
> Perhaps it might be good to say yes you would adopt, if the right dog comes along, but would still foster for them.


What I've seen is you get some families that say they want to foster but really just want to "test drive" the dogs to find one they like without the commitment. I would always tell my foster candidates that they need to be able to commit to fostering even if it's not their "perfect" golden to avoid any needless uprooting of the golden--some wanted to be able to switch out a dog every couple of days. Of course it would be different if a swap was required due to the golden not getting along with the resident pets or children or having special needs that were not known at the time of the placement.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



SheetsSM said:


> What I've seen is you get some families that say they want to foster but really just want to "test drive" the dogs to find one they like without the commitment. I would always tell my foster candidates that they need to be able to commit to fostering even if it's not their "perfect" golden to avoid any needless uprooting of the golden--some wanted to be able to switch out a dog every couple of days. Of course it would be different if a swap was required due to the golden not getting along with the resident pets or children or having special needs that were not known at the time of the placement.


Sheets

What you say makes complete sense. Glad you say you need a commitment when they foster, unless there are extenuating circumstances.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

One of the points made during our discussion was that we needed to be committed to it. That doesn't mean that we can't put a dog that just isn't working...whether it be a conflict with my dog or to high energy or health issues I can't manage.....but there is no swapping out dogs just because its not the one. It IMO is a lot of stress as it is leaving their homes and everything they knew only to get to a new.place and have to leave it again right away. It can be very confusing for a dog and I would think even traumatic for some....why add to it...if you aren't willing to commit perhaps fostering isn't for you....I can't say for sure there will ever be a foster failure but I can't say there won't be either. We aren't doing this looking to get another dog....we are doing this to be part of the solution to the problem. 

I am all ready to go...just waiting for that email saying they have a foster in need! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> One of the points made during our discussion was that we needed to be committed to it. That doesn't mean that we can't put a dog that just isn't working...whether it be a conflict with my dog or to high energy or health issues I can't manage.....but there is no swapping out dogs just because its not the one. It IMO is a lot of stress as it is leaving their homes and everything they knew only to get to a new.place and have to leave it again right away. It can be very confusing for a dog and I would think even traumatic for some....why add to it...if you aren't willing to commit perhaps fostering isn't for you....I can't say for sure there will ever be a foster failure but I can't say there won't be either. We aren't doing this looking to get another dog....we are doing this to be part of the solution to the problem.
> 
> I am all ready to go...just waiting for that email saying they have a foster in need!
> 
> ...


Mayve

You definitely have the right motives and I can't wait to hear you have your first foster!!
You will be a WONDERFUL foster!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Mayve
> 
> You definitely have the right motives and I can't wait to hear you have your first foster!!
> You will be a WONDERFUL foster!


Thanks Karen....I do worry how dogs coming in and going out will affect Sage....but she is a pretty roll with the flow kind of gal...and loves all dogs and people...a bit to much at times but she is just 10 months....so I think she will be fine. We are putting a new roof on next weekend so won't be taking on a foster at least until its done. I think that would be to much for me, Sage and a new foster....but hopefully soon after that!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sage*

At Sage's age she will definitely adapt. 
I have no patience, so please let me know when you get your foster!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Please keep us posted. I thought about doing some fostering when Olliver gets older. Would love to know how it goes with u.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

God bless you! It's a wonderful thing you're doing.  

For a dog coming out of a shelter or bad situation, having the time to decompress and live a normal life is such a gift. That's coming from someone who has not only fostered a gazillion dogs, but a human who went through a similar situation himself.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

So I just sent an email saying I'd take my first foster. Haven't heard back yet....fingers crossed!

I should add we can't take him until Monday and they might be looking for someone sooner...just hope he has a soft landing wherever he lands....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

I am SO EXCITED for you. Can't wait to hear!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Me too! Way to go!


----------



## Winnypoo (Jan 9, 2013)

What a dear person you are to do this. I too would love to hear about your first foster. Good luck!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sounds like we will be getting him. I will post a pic and give some back story next week after he settles in....Thanks everyone


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you for wanting to help those pups in need, it will be a mutually rewarding experience!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

Can't wait!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

They are doing assessment and if all goes well will transport tonight! Fingers, toes and paws crossed here that all goes well. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

So very excited for you!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Mayve
> 
> Do you meant they will transport your foster to you tonight?
> Where is he/she coming from (state)?



Yes

I sent you a PM


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

(Those aren't my toes or fingers, but mine are crossed too! )


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Assessment went really well we are on our way north to meet and help with transport. Going to be a long night but I switched days with a co worker tomorrow so I can stay home with him and up tonight if need be. We will introduce when things settle down! Thank you everyone for the well wishes and prayers.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

I am so excited for you both!
Can't wait to hear and see!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Hawk made it home. We had an interesting night, but he is settling in well.

I asked for permission to talk about him and they said they didn't see a problem with it.

Hawk is 10, had one family until yesterday. About a year ago Hawk started having seizures and while his family loves him to pieces it is to much to handle for them for many reasons.

Hawk is a wonderful older gentleman who displays all those wonderful Golden traits. He knocked over the gate this morning so he could meet Sage. We were going to wait until tonight, but Hawk decided he was ready. They get along pretty good so far, but I am keeping a close eye on it as Sage is only 10 months, when I crated her for a bit this morning he was whining to be with her. 

I won't say the transition has been without any problems, as he is still transitioning. He was pacing last night, but I finally told him "Hawk, you need to go lay down and go to sleep" and to my amazement he did.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aw-ww*



Mayve said:


> Hawk made it home. We had an interesting night, but he is settling in well.
> 
> I asked for permission to talk about him and they said they didn't see a problem with it.
> 
> ...


Aw-ww!! I AM SO happy THAT Hawk is home!
He sounds like a sweet and wonderful boy and I bet he and Sage will be best buddies. Hope you all sleep well!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Mayve said:


> Hawk made it home. We had an interesting night, but he is settling in well.
> 
> 
> Oh, you have your first foster!! That is exciting. I'll have to watch for your updates on their website. How heartbreaking to surrender a 10 year old, but whatever their reason, I respect the fact that they contacted a golden rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

So happy for you and Hawk-I'll keep watching for updates and maybe even some pictures! Hope you and he slept better last night!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Here are a few Karen. He continues to do well. I had to work this morning so kept him in the big bathroom with toy and water. He was so happy to see me when I got home....Sage has some adjusting still but we are working it out. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a sweet big boy with a sugar face... It's so great you're helping him out. &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

He's awesome. He's starting to show his playful side today. I kind of feel like we are the lucky ones here. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Bless you for fostering! Hawk is a very handsome boy. I'm glad it's going so well with him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

He is a beautiful boy-wish I was there to give him big kisses and hugs.
I am so happy for both of you-you both are very lucky!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

And we have bitey face.....these are kind of blurry phone doesn't take good action shots....does my heart good to see this boy having fun!
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That's great--fun for both of them and for you. . Sounds like he's settling in nicely.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bitey face*

Bitey face is always good!
So wonderful to see Hawk and Sage having such fun!
Can't get enough of your updates and pictures!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Love your story  Looks like a great time is being had. 

Practice for Dancing With The Stars too! "Ana 1 ana 2 .. step .. step..."


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sitting on the deck last night watching the storms roll in....of course, Sage had to up-stage him! 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Mayve said:


> Sitting on the deck last night watching the storms roll in....of course, Sage had to up-stage him!
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sage has learned the art of photo bombing, LOL. 

Has she decided Hawk is OK? Was the bitey-face her way of saying "OK I guess you can stay awhile"?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hawk is a very handsome boy, he looks wonderful. 

Great seeing him having so much fun.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Sage has learned the art of photo bombing, LOL.
> 
> Has she decided Hawk is OK? Was the bitey-face her way of saying "OK I guess you can stay awhile"?


Sage was super excited to meet him, then a bit put off to find out he was staying. Now she will play if he wants to but is also content to let him lay around. It's interesting to watch their language...if she goes outside she turns at the door and waits for him, they sit side by side and watch the world go by...it's vey sweet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

Just LOVE THE dancing picture!!
More!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Checking in on you, Hawk and Sage!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I missed these updates! He is beautiful, they will settle together nicely. Thank you for fostering this boy!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

We had a rough day and night. Hawk had three seizures in a 24 hour period. After a trip to the ER vet, some valium and a few other meds we are home. He napped in the shade for an hour and now is napping next to me in the house. No seizure since 630 this morning...hoping the valium broke the clusters....I felt so bad for him.....thankfully I had placed a blanket on his sleeping spot and kept a towel nearby...yet..I kind of feel like I failed him in he is having some tummy issues so not absorbing his meds like he should...perhaps I should have taken him in after the first seizure...idk...all so new to me

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Mayve, I am so sorry this happened. That has to be a very difficult thing to experience. I remember there was a Grrow dog who was recently adopted who had seizures -- I can't recall his name right now. I hope you and Hawk get some much needed rest today.

You haven't failed him, you have saved him and he has only been with you a few days so he might still be a little on the nervous side. Give it time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> We had a rough day and night. Hawk had three seizures in a 24 hour period. After a trip to the ER vet, some valium and a few other meds we are home. He napped in the shade for an hour and now is napping next to me in the house. No seizure since 630 this morning...hoping the valium broke the clusters....I felt so bad for him.....thankfully I had placed a blanket on his sleeping spot and kept a towel nearby...yet..I kind of feel like I failed him in he is having some tummy issues so not absorbing his meds like he should...perhaps I should have taken him in after the first seizure...idk...all so new to me
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mayve
' 
So sorry Hawk had the seizures. YOu didn't fail him. Have you looked in the Seizure Topic for advice-people will help.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-seizures/


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Unfortunately Hawk has been admitted to the hospital az he had another seizure even with the valium.....I will check out the seizure forum when I get home...I'm so sad for him...he's such a wonderful guy! I really pray they can sort this out!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I will keep you and Hawk in my thoughts and prayers. I know how hard this is for you. I have lit a candle for you and Hawk.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you...I very much appreciate it. I'm so sad about all this. I know its not my fault but I still feel bad. He rode on my lap in the backseat the whole 45 minute trip...and when they took him in back he seemed so defeated. I just want answers for him...a seizure free life may not be in the cards but few and far between would be nice!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Poor Hawk! Here's hoping the doctors can help stop the seizures.


----------



## Winnypoo (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry about Hawk's seizures. It must be so heart wrenching to see. My positive thoughts and prayers are with you and Hawk. I hope the doctors can find a way that he can enjoy the rest of his life without constant seizures. As another Golden Retriever owner of (2) 10 year old's, thank you for taking good care of Hawk. Take care of yourself as well. Hawk and the world is blessed to have such a kind person in this world!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> Thank you...I very much appreciate it. I'm so sad about all this. I know its not my fault but I still feel bad. He rode on my lap in the backseat the whole 45 minute trip...and when they took him in back he seemed so defeated. I just want answers for him...a seizure free life may not be in the cards but few and far between would be nice!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mayve

I am SO SORRY Hawk was admitted to the hospital I am praying very hard for him and you!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Hawk had a good night. He is still at the hospital and they are doing some testing and investigative work...no news on when he comes home yet...I'm thinking it won't be until late today or tomorrow at the earliest.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear Hawk is in the hospital. Good to hear he had a good night.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and him. 

Lighting a candle for this sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hawk*



Mayve said:


> Hawk had a good night. He is still at the hospital and they are doing some testing and investigative work...no news on when he comes home yet...I'm thinking it won't be until late today or tomorrow at the earliest.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mayve:

So glad Hawk had a good night! Poor boy and poor you!
Praying he comes home really soon and they get the medication right for Hawk.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, Hawk, sorry you're having a rough time, buddy. i hope the docs can get you on the right path so they're at the very least less frequent. 

I wonder if the sudden changes in life circumstances are causing him stress and more seizures. 

We had a dog who had seizures most of her life. She outlived her life expectancy by several years. The seizures were startling, especially in the middle of the night. About all we could do was keep doggy Valium on hand and let her rest afterwards. 

God bless you for fostering this precious boy.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Hawk gets to come home tonight. We are picking him up late do to schedules not coinciding here. I want both of us to go as it's an hour away. 

He has not had a seizure since his last here. He was given valium at the ER vet our first visit and I administered some rectally after we came home and he had another one. 

I have to believe it's the stress of a new situation, being ripped out of your home and sent to live with other people, not to mention two people doing the transport etc etc etc....

Two of his seizures woke me from a sound sleep, that was crazy. I heard a funny noise and looked down, he was next to my side of the bed...I really just rolled onto the floor and laid next to him speaking softly and holding a towel to catch the urine. The thrashing doesn't bother me, it's the stiffness (like paralysis) that comes as they start a seizure...I will be sleeping with valium next to me from now on...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, bless his heart. I'm touched by his story and your care for him. 

Ya, it's startling to experience the first few seizures in the middle of the night. Our girl would let out this blood curdling scream, then go stiff as you described.

Thank goodness he's safe with you. The love and comfort you're giving him are a such a gift


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> Hawk gets to come home tonight. We are picking him up late do to schedules not coinciding here. I want both of us to go as it's an hour away.
> 
> He has not had a seizure since his last here. He was given valium at the ER vet our first visit and I administered some rectally after we came home and he had another one.
> 
> ...


Mayve

So glad that Hawk is going to come home! You are a wonderful person and what you are doing for this sweet boy is such a gift!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Hope you and Hawk had a very restful night last night!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

He did good Karen....he's happy wagging tail and all...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hawk*



Mayve said:


> He did good Karen....he's happy wagging tail and all...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hawk

Wishing you many years with your new Mom! Sleep tight!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hawk, you're as special a boy as your new mom. Welcome to love


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Glad that Hawk is back home. I hope they are able to adjust his meds to lessen the seizures.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Just catching up on you and Hawk....praying he continues seizure free.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hawk*

Praying you and Hawk have some great fun today!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

So far today has been a lazy day. Hawk is doing well. I have to work tomorrow and Friday morning. A little worried about leaving him but I'm going to try gating him in the hallway and bathroom to give him more space. He doesn't seem to like being confined but I need him safe while I'm away at work. We are just about to head out on a walk. He really seems to like his walks. His back end is weak so going slow and trying to build up some muscle. Thanks all for the prayers etc...he's a special boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Bless your heart  It warms mine reading about how this precious boy is being loved and cared for.

Thank you


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> So far today has been a lazy day. Hawk is doing well. I have to work tomorrow and Friday morning. A little worried about leaving him but I'm going to try gating him in the hallway and bathroom to give him more space. He doesn't seem to like being confined but I need him safe while I'm away at work. We are just about to head out on a walk. He really seems to like his walks. His back end is weak so going slow and trying to build up some muscle. Thanks all for the prayers etc...he's a special boy!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It warms my heart seeing how much you love him and I'm sure that Hawk loves you! You take such good care of him!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Well we are back. The big lug chugged along for the first half and then wanted to pick up speed. Its awesome to see him strut his stuff. We are only doing 1/4 to 1/2 mile a couple times a day. Hoping to work up to more distance. Sage could walk for days...lol! She looks at me like "that's it?"...so Dh is running around the back yard with her right now......now its time to start the grill and hang on the deck for a while....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

So glad to hear that Hawk had a nice walk. It's so easy to fall in love with the older rescues quickly isn't it.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes it is. DH was finishing closing the pool, got side tracked with his health issues on Sunday. He was emptying the water out of the pump and turns to see Hawk plaging in the water. He can be so puppy like at times. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see Hawk is enjoying his new home. I hope seizures improve. I think it is great for you to be giving him such a great foster home!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hawk*



Mayve said:


> Well we are back. The big lug chugged along for the first half and then wanted to pick up speed. Its awesome to see him strut his stuff. We are only doing 1/4 to 1/2 mile a couple times a day. Hoping to work up to more distance. Sage could walk for days...lol! She looks at me like "that's it?"...so Dh is running around the back yard with her right now......now its time to start the grill and hang on the deck for a while....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mayve

So glad that Hawk is walking and I'm sure it's best to take it easy like you are! I can PICTURE your hubby running around the back yard!
Give some big kisses and hugs to Hawk for me!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

This is a pretty good way to spend the day. Hawk likes to watch Sage play while he gets some sun!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Glad to hear Hawk is back home, hope he continues to do well. 

You're an awesome foster mom, thanks for everything you're doing for this special boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

What beautiful pictures of Hawk, Sage, your deck and your yard!
Sure looks like a relaxing time-my Smooch used to love to lay in the sun!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

Hoping that all of you are having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks Karen...
We are. Lots of little projects going on here. Hawk either naps or tries to help. It was raining last night and we thought about skipping our evening walk. Hawk had other ideas. I'm amazed at how quickly he has picked up our routine

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hawk*



Mayve said:


> Thanks Karen...
> We are. Lots of little projects going on here. Hawk either naps or tries to help. It was raining last night and we thought about skipping our evening walk. Hawk had other ideas. I'm amazed at how quickly he has picked up our routine
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I bet Hawk just loves being part of your family. So wonderful to hear that he loves his walks!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App
This seems to be our afternoon routine. Hawk watches the world go by with a cat nap in there...and I get a chance to sit and do some reading. Sage is laying next to me now but she was amusing herself in the yard for a while. Need to enjoy these beautiful fall days before the snow flies!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

It's so good to see Hawk doing well. He looks like he really enjoys your deck.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

AW, what a good boy.  How wonderful he can be in a place where he has friends and people who love him after such a huge life upset. 

He couldn't be in any better hands. God bless ya


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hawk*

Just love the pictures of Hawk-that sure is a wonderful routine for you and he to share.

Is Sage enjoying the deck, too?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Just love the pictures of Hawk-that sure is a wonderful routine for you and he to share.
> 
> Is Sage enjoying the deck, too?


Oh most definitely! She lays out there all the time, especially now tbat the weather is cooler!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aw-ww!!!*

So glad that you are all enjoying together!!
Kisses and hugs to Hawk and Sage!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Hawk's ready for some fun in the sun....Sage not so much...lol

These two are characters!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Looking good Hawk!


----------



## Kelev's_Dad (Oct 23, 2009)

I've been a foster for a few months....on my third foster already. My first was the most amazing sweet dog who came to me from an abusive home. We spent so much time together building trust that when it was time for her to go, it was bittersweet...but she is with a wonderful family now and is no longer the timid shaking shell of a dog that I first met. Now I have two HUGE brothers who will be up for adoption this Friday. Since I lost my Kelev, it has filled that hole in my heart having these dogs around that have been abandoned and unloved. It is a great thing to do.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I sense a possible foster failure with Hawk, lol. Could it be true?

He's gorgeous, as is Sage....a perfect pair.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

The look Sage is giving is one a girl gives when she spots a handsome boy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

Tell Hawk and Sage they look very suave in sunglasses!
Just love the pictures!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Plqy time!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

What wonderful and FUN pictures of Hawk and Sage!
Just love your multi-level deck, too!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm rooting for a 'foster failure' where Hawk stays right where he is


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Do you think Hawk will become a semi-permanent foster at your home? I guess I'm having trouble imagining someone stepping up to take on an older dog with serious health issues (although I know such wonderful people exist). If the rescue is able to foot the bill for his vet care, do yo think you could keep him? He and Sage seemed to have developed a close personal friendship! . Love the pics!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Hawk will have a home with me for as long as he needs it. He is up for adoption but the reality is that he will most likely be a forever foster. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hawk looks like he's very happy. I love your thread. Warms my heart


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

A forever foster is ok...Hank will be happy with that!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

I think Mayve is Hawk's Mom, whether he becomes a foster failure or not!!
Wishing you all a beautiful weekend!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just catching up on Hawk....bless you for helping him! I love seeing Sage and Hawk playing!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really enjoying seeing all the great pictures of Hawk and Sage together, what a great bond between them.

Thank you to you and the Rescue for everything you're doing for Hawk.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Today I'm taking Hawk to the spa....my treat. Hes going to get a bath (he's to heavy for me to lift in and out of my tub) a foot and pants trim...along with ears. I told them no no no shaving him...just clean him up some and make him look handsome. I really like this place. She isn't taking new clients but was happy to take a rescue...she's really good. I hope he likes it...he will get to pick out a bone when he's done...that will make his day!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, you just made my day. Hawk's gonna feel like a million bucks. God bless ya.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I love reading about Hawk. How fun he gets to have a spa day...and a bone! :dblthumb2


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Happy Spa day Hawk! And ask you Mom to post a pic of you all gussied up!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hawk*



Mayve said:


> Today I'm taking Hawk to the spa....my treat. Hes going to get a bath (he's to heavy for me to lift in and out of my tub) a foot and pants trim...along with ears. I told them no no no shaving him...just clean him up some and make him look handsome. I really like this place. She isn't taking new clients but was happy to take a rescue...she's really good. I hope he likes it...he will get to pick out a bone when he's done...that will make his day!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm sure that Hawk will love his new look!! Can't wait to see pics!
He'll love getting a bone, too!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

He'll smell so good and feel soft and silky. And Harley used to fall asleep early on his spa days!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Zonked....after the spa...he had a nap, then dinner and a walk. I think he's done for the night. Sage is too...not sure why she's so tired. Probably the rainy day we've had!
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

It's just wonderful seeing and reading about him living the life he should. Thank you


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

I just love the pictures of Hawk and Sage. Bet Hawk feels like a new MAN!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Hawk seems kind of weird today. Nothing in particular we can put our finger on. Watching him close and logging it. Hoping it's not anything seizure related...poor boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Hopefully he is just trying to figure everything out.....probably did not get a lot of "spa" days at his last house....maybe he was puzzled and not 100% sure you were coming back so he is just trying to figure it out....hopefully....and not a seizure approaching.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Crap, he had a seizure. Well....his history is 2 seizures in a 24 hour period abt every 2 weeks, so he's right on schedule. Logging this all. 

I feel guilty like, maybe his spa day brought this on. He was only there an hour....next time I will stay with him and see if that makes a difference. 

Glad I bought the waterless shampoo....poor dude!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Ohh, I am so sorry. I wouldn't think the bath caused any stress. Think about it, he was at the hospital for a day or little more and came home and nothing right? And that sterile environment is not exactly a vacation. They ran complete blood panels on him and was everything normal? 

I'm in Milwaukee and we had awful storms starting a little before 3:00. Did you have any storms? the first year I had Harley (2007) one night he woke me up about 5:00 in the morning and just sat up on the bed as close to the headboard as he could get. I thought what's this. Well the next morning they announced there was a minor earthquake in southern Illinois and it showed on the Richter scale here! It was exactly the time Harley woke up. Harley sensed storms about an hour before they hit and he would be "off" and would run in the basement tiny cellar. My guess is Hawk might have sensed the storm. I don't know anything about seizures but I wonder if the drop in pressure etc precipitates this.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

No storms today, but we did have some yesterday. We are expecting some weather later today...so far nada though. We aren't that far from you, in Watertown. Anything is possible. IDK...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Nashville is rooting for Hawk (as a lot of the world is)


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

And another seizure....this poor boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Mayve said:


> And another seizure....this poor boy!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Awww, I'm so sorry. Poor Hawk. 

He's lucky to have you.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that Hawk had another seizure, he is so lucky to have you guys. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hawk*

So very sorry to hear Hawk had a seizure! Praying for Hawk and you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So very sorry to hear about Hawk's seizures.

How is he doing this morning?

My thoughts and prayers are with this special boy.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

He's ok as far as no seizures over night. He's sleeping at my feet snoring right now. But he has loose stools again...ugh! He was pretty restless last night too...and now I'm sick so we are gonna lay around a lot today. DH is in Greenbay at the game. I couldn't ask him to stay home. Its his second game ever and he's a diehard fan. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

A hearty 'Get Well Soon' and a relaxing day to you and Hawk. 

Does your hubby have one of the cheesehead hats?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> He's ok as far as no seizures over night. He's sleeping at my feet snoring right now. But he has loose stools again...ugh! He was pretty restless last night too...and now I'm sick so we are gonna lay around a lot today. DH is in Greenbay at the game. I couldn't ask him to stay home. Its his second game ever and he's a diehard fan.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mayve

Hoping you, Hawk and Sage have a restful day and I hope you feel better, too!
Hope hubby enjoyed the game!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

dborgers said:


> A hearty 'Get Well Soon' and a relaxing day to you and Hawk.
> 
> Does your hubby have one of the cheesehead hats?


He used too...lol! I think one of the kitties got ahold of it and shredded it if memory serves....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Mayve
> 
> Hoping you, Hawk and Sage have a restful day and I hope you feel better, too!
> Hope hubby enjoyed the game!


Thanks Karen. No seizures since abt 10am yesterday. Unfortunately I have to work this morning....hoping he does well at home!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Funny about the cheeseheads!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Mayve said:


> He used too...lol! I think one of the kitties got ahold of it and shredded it if memory serves....


Hm. The kitten was probably a secret Lions fan


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Praying Hawk does well today!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

We had a pretty good day. Both furbutts are enjoying a bone!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad you all had a good day!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

So glad you all had a good Day!!:wavey:


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

We will be doing a made change for Hawk soon....I have spent hours with vets on the phone, in person etc....I'm wiped out and my brain hurts. But Hawk had a good day....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a wonderful Mom you are for Hawk, I hope he stays with you forever!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> We will be doing a made change for Hawk soon....I have spent hours with vets on the phone, in person etc....I'm wiped out and my brain hurts. But Hawk had a good day....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mayve

So glad that Hawk had a good day, but I feel for YOU!! Praying his med change helps!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I feel bad for both you and Hawk and hope and pray things improve for him.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I appreciate this...but my hope is he doesn't....why...well if he does it means he has these issues for the rest of his life....if he doesn't then it means we finally got some relief for this boy. I can say I will be sad if he left...but yet happy to because he deserves a better life than seizures etc....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Today he is playful and puppyish. I just dropped off the information for his med change and hopefully we can start next week. Its not the total answer as tests and monitering will need to be done. Dosage changes will need to be made until his calcium levels are at their optimum. He will have to be monitered for the rest of his life. A strict time schedule for meds and feeding will need to be followed but I refuse to believe we can't help him....and the two weeks between seizures he lets me know he's a fighter. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Today he is playful and puppyish.


Hey, buddy. People from around the world love you. Have a fun day!! 

Foster mom, you're amazing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> Today he is playful and puppyish. I just dropped off the information for his med change and hopefully we can start next week. Its not the total answer as tests and monitering will need to be done. Dosage changes will need to be made until his calcium levels are at their optimum. He will have to be monitered for the rest of his life. A strict time schedule for meds and feeding will need to be followed but I refuse to believe we can't help him....and the two weeks between seizures he lets me know he's a fighter.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mayve: I am so glad that Hawk has you as a Mom! 

I know how much you love him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Hoping you and Hawk had a good night!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

He's doing really good right now! But then he did for the two weeks between the last bought of seizures. We are waiting for his new dose of meds to come in....hoping its soon so we can get him started and see if it helps. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> He's doing really good right now! But then he did for the two weeks between the last bought of seizures. We are waiting for his new dose of meds to come in....hoping its soon so we can get him started and see if it helps.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mayve

So glad to hear that Hawk is doing good. 
Praying the new meds will make a huge difference!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

Hoping that you and Hawk had a great weekend!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

We did have a good weekend. Thank you for asking. We are still waiting for new dosage of meds to come in....have to have them done at a compounding pharmacy. The rescue has instructed me to have a full thyroid panel done which they will send to Dr. Dodds and may need other workups from there. He is such a love...I do see though that the two week decline may be starting...meaning he acts really good for a week and then starts to be a bit off that if holds true to previous two week cycle...will just get worse till he seizes and then start over again...if that makes sense. I'm going to try extra calcium each day and small frequent meals as that is what we do when he has seizures right now....and that seems to perk him up then. I don't know what else to do honestly.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

Everything you are doing sounds wonderful to me! That is great they are taking a thyroid panel, and I think it's a plus you noticed a pattern.
Hawk is so lucky to have you, and vice versa!! Hope you can find a compounding pharmacy easily. I know where we have one out where I live.
Kisses to Hawk!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I had Harley's chemo compounded at the Pet Apothecary. It's in Bayside (northeast Milwaukee County). Good luck with Hawk and here is link.

Pet Pharmacy Selling Animal Medications and Prescriptions | The Pet Apothecary


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

We are using wedgewood. Thats who has been compounding his since he's been on it. We have a compounding pharmacy in town but apparently each place may do it a bit ddifferently so for continuity we are staying with them. But its mail order and thus can take a bit. Not to mention I had to light a fire under the vets techs butts because they didn't order it last week. I expressed as politly as I could the importance of ordering on time so he doesn't run out. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> We are using wedgewood. Thats who has been compounding his since he's been on it. We have a compounding pharmacy in town but apparently each place may do it a bit ddifferently so for continuity we are staying with them. But its mail order and thus can take a bit. Not to mention I had to light a fire under the vets techs butts because they didn't order it last week. I expressed as politly as I could the importance of ordering on time so he doesn't run out.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mayve

Praying that it helps Hawk!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

This morning Hawk was dancing for his breakfast. I love when he is like this as it means he is doing good at the moment. He was kind of out of it last night...he didn't great DH when he got home which is abnormal. So lets hope he was just extra tired and is well rested now. I keep logging daily behaviors. ..when he's fed how he acted etc....I get worried when he is "off"....

We are supposed to go to tails on trails this weekend...its a fundraiser for the rescue...hoping he is doing well so we can!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> This morning Hawk was dancing for his breakfast. I love when he is like this as it means he is doing good at the moment. He was kind of out of it last night...he didn't great DH when he got home which is abnormal. So lets hope he was just extra tired and is well rested now. I keep logging daily behaviors. ..when he's fed how he acted etc....I get worried when he is "off"....
> 
> We are supposed to go to tails on trails this weekend...its a fundraiser for the rescue...hoping he is doing well so we can!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mayve

I can just picture Hawk dancing. Hope he dances for his breakfast this morning.

Hope you guys get to go to the fundraiser this weekend, too!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

He did....he also in initiated play time with Sage a few times today. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hawk*

SO happy that Hawk had a great day and you did, too!
Hoping for many more!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Hawks new medication dose came in today. We start tomorrow morning. We are going from one time daily to twice daily. Its total about the same amount but should keep his levels stable. I do expect more seizures this weekend...full moon and two week mark but am hoping and praying he doesn't. He had another good day today. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I love following the life of Hawk. Thank you for making this life he's living now possible


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

He's a joy to have around. And he has been very good for Sage. I keep thinking if we can get his seizures under control he would make an excellent therapy dog. He has just the right amount of loving everyone with the right amount of proper etiquette. Sage is learning to greet calmly from him. Its amazing!
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a special boy .... and special family to love him like you do  I'm a fan !!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hawk*



Mayve said:


> He's a joy to have around. And he has been very good for Sage. I keep thinking if we can get his seizures under control he would make an excellent therapy dog. He has just the right amount of loving everyone with the right amount of proper etiquette. Sage is learning to greet calmly from him. Its amazing!
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hawk and Sage are so good together! 
God arranged a special match with you and Hawk!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Just gave Hawk his first dose of his new dosage for calcitriol. He was on 112ng once a day...he is now on 53ng twice a day. Say a prayer he doesn't get messed up while adjusting. I have to work this morning so he will be on his own for abt 5 hours. Yep I'm going to worry the whole time....sigh!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I will say a prayer for him. I would worry too. I hope he tolerates the dosage change and you are able to attend your event this weekend.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

So far so good. I was so relieved to get home from work and let him out and see he's doing good so far today. No seizures, very playful and begging for scritches.....now its nap time for all of us. He even tired out Sage!
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Darn we had a seizure. Called the vet. Supposed to see what happens over the weekend. Its his time and a full moon plus med change....who knows what the culprit is.....I can't type what I really want to say...but I'm sure you all vet my drift.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I read the first post and thought "good", then saw this. You got a couple of variables there so as you said, who knows what might have caused it. Thinking about you and Hawk and keeping you two in my prayers.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Made it tbrough the night without a seizure. If he is still doing good later this morning I thi k we will try to take him to TOT for a short time. He slept like a rock last night!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> Made it tbrough the night without a seizure. If he is still doing good later this morning I thi k we will try to take him to TOT for a short time. He slept like a rock last night!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So GLAD Hawk made it through night without a seizure! Praying for you both!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I thought about you guys all night. It's beautiful here -- cool but sunny and crisp, so I hope he's up to getting out and about today. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I love Fall...clean, crisp, cold air...not to cold yet. Beautiful colors! If we don't get to TOT we will definately get out to the park for a walk. He is still pretty good but I'm still going back and forth. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

I know I might be overprotective, but I would going to TOT stress Hawk? Maybe the park might be easier?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I get what you are saying Karen....we aren't going anyway as he had another seizure a few hours ago. When Hawk is doing good things like this don't bother him...this weekend has been odd....the behaviors we saw previously don't seem to hold true this weekend and the seizures seem a bit more severe. If he has another we Will take him ....otherwise he's stoned on valium right now

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> I get what you are saying Karen....we aren't going anyway as he had another seizure a few hours ago. When Hawk is doing good things like this don't bother him...this weekend has been odd....the behaviors we saw previously don't seem to hold true this weekend and the seizures seem a bit more severe. If he has another we Will take him ....otherwise he's stoned on valium right now
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mayve

So sorry to hear Hawk had another seizure. Hoping as the day goes on he will feel better!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hawk*

Hoping today brings some progress!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Another seizure today. Totally unexpected and not his normal pattern. Got the results for his ionized calcium test...he's low normal but in range...a small adjustment will be made. Also his full thyroid panel came back..low normal with high margins in ine area...vet recommends thyroid meds. Sending a copy off to Dr Dodds tomorrow

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We had a girl who had seizures for 15 of her 16 years. She also needed thyroid meds. Most of her life, as a matter of fact. 

I wonder if there's any connection?

What you're doing for Hawk is inspiring


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



dborgers said:


> We had a girl who had seizures for 15 of her 16 years. She also needed thyroid meds. Most of her life, as a matter of fact.
> 
> I wonder if there's any connection?
> 
> What you're doing for Hawk is inspiring


Mayve

I second what Danny said-you are inspiring.
Hoping the thyroid meds will help with the seizures.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I've been called many things in my life...not sure inspiring was one of them till now...lol! I appreciate the support from everyone. Truth is it's devastating to watch and know you are helpless to control a situation like your dog having a seizure. I have a friend who has seizures and she said she's totally aware of what is going on while in one. Makes me rethink what I was told...that Hawk doesn't even know....hmmm how can we be sure. I have always tried to just be there and talk softly to him...I've gotten on the floor and just gently cuddled with him when he's in a position I can safely....idk if he can or can't but I'm erring on the side of he can hear me...because as devastating as it is to watch if it were me I'd be devastated going through it....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Mayve said:


> I've been called many things in my life...not sure inspiring was one of them till now...lol! I appreciate the support from everyone. Truth is it's devastating to watch and know you are helpless to control a situation like your dog having a seizure. I have a friend who has seizures and she said she's totally aware of what is going on while in one. Makes me rethink what I was told...that Hawk doesn't even know....hmmm how can we be sure. I have always tried to just be there and talk softly to him...I've gotten on the floor and just gently cuddled with him when he's in a position I can safely....idk if he can or can't but I'm erring on the side of he can hear me...because as devastating as it is to watch if it were me I'd be devastated going through it....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think you're Hawk's guardian angel and that makes you an inspiration. I also believe what you said about him not knowing. I've never believed that because I think dogs are just way too smart and their instinct far outweighs the best of us. He may not know he is having a "seizure" but I'm sure he feels a little off afterwards or maybe some soreness in his muscles or something and realizes that once in awhile something happens to him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hawk*



KathyL said:


> I think you're Hawk's guardian angel and that makes you an inspiration. I also believe what you said about him not knowing. I've never believed that because I think dogs are just way too smart and their instinct far outweighs the best of us. He may not know he is having a "seizure" but I'm sure he feels a little off afterwards or maybe some soreness in his muscles or something and realizes that once in awhile something happens to him.


Mayve: I am sure that Hawk appreciates you being there!


----------



## Jbertschy (Aug 1, 2011)

*Wonderful*

Thank you for fostering. I have been fostering for about a year...and at times it's hard to see these poor broken souls come to me...but then to watch them transform into the wonderful Golden that they are is priceless. Best of luck!


----------

